# Attention Gwinnett County  and surrounding area hunters



## Arrow Flinger (Oct 22, 2004)

Just a reminder,  

ALERT TO GWINNETT COUNTY HUNTERS
the georgia camouflage coalition sent me a letter today about the Harbins/Alcovy park, a 1800 acre park on the eastern side of Gwinnett adjacent to the alcovy river. there will be a public meeting on october 28 th at 7.00 pm at harbins elementery school to set the future plans of the park. this group of outdoorsmen are asking hunters to attend to ask that limited archery hunting be allowed in this plan.


Please respond to either me or Networker http://www.woodystaxidermy.com/forums/member.php?u=1146 
in a PM if you are planning on attending the meeting. It is extremly important that we make a good showing to show our support for allowing bowhunting at this new park.


----------



## early riser (Oct 24, 2004)

*Flinger,*

.....My plans are to not be in town Thursday. Is there somewhere I can e-mail or call to voice my opinion, requests or thoughts on this issue without me being present at the meeting?

PLEASE! If you are a "NORTH GEORGIA", "MIDDLE GEORGIA" or "CENTRAL GEORGIA" hunter, PLEASE!!!  Reply to the request for comment. One day you may find reason to hunt this aera wheather or not you are local to the aera or not. We as hunters travel some long distances to hunt and this may be a furture hunting option for you. As hunters we all need to reply to any future hunting lands proposals and do all we can to keep land available to all hunters!

an 1800 acre park on the eastern side of Gwinnett adjacent to the Alcovy River. There will be a public meeting on..... THIS COMING THURSDAY..... October 28 th at 7.00 pm at Harbins Elementery School.

We need each and every GEORGIA hunter involved to make sure our options to hunt are kept open TO HUNTING!

early riser


----------

